# BootCamp et Parallels Desktop



## YSG (26 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
Si une partition BootCamp est installée sur un Mac, peut-on l'utiliser aussi parfois (si on a pas forcément besoin constamment de la puissance de BootCamp) avec Parallels Desktop?

Merci.


----------



## r e m y (26 Février 2018)

Avec Parallels Desktop je ne sais pas (mais je pense que oui) mais avec VMWare Fusion c'est sûr (c'est ce que je fais)

Une petite recherche Google donne très vite la réponse se depuis le site de Parallels:
http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v10/docs/fr_FR/Parallels Desktop User's Guide/32733.htm


----------



## YSG (26 Février 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse. J'avais vu que l'on pouvait importer la partition BootCamp dans Parallels Desktop. Mais je n'avais rien trouver sur la possibilité d'utiliser la partition BootCamp dans les deux sens. Donc ton lien m'est très utile.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## aurique (27 Février 2018)

Je te confirme , on peux !


----------



## YSG (27 Février 2018)

Merci.


----------



## YSG (6 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir,
alors je relance ma discussion car venant d'acheter un MBP, j'ai installé une partition windows 10 Bootcamp. Je l'utilise aussi sous Parallels Desktop. Cependant après quelques heures d'utilisations (4-5), windows est complètement perturbé. Ii a perdu dans les deux cas la connexion internet, mes logiciels ne se lancent plus... Bref une grosse pagaille.

Ma question est : faut-il deux licenses différentes pour pouvoir utiliser Windows 10, l'un sur Bootcamp et l'autre via Parallels Desktop?
Autre question : suis-je obliger d'importer la partition Bootcamp pour l'utiliser avec Parallels Desktop ou puis-je l'utiliser directement?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------

